# sara teh pyr shepard cross



## heathen (Mar 24, 2012)

A friend gave us a puppy that is to run loose outside the goat lot. She is a50% GP 25%australian shepard 25%broder colie cross She is all of 8 or 9 weeks old been here for a couple weeks. I would like to teach her to herd asI have always had a dog that herds and miss it. Even if it is just annoying the chickens and putting them in there coop so I can go somewhere after thay are turned out. Sara walks through the fence into the goat lot to play with Jess my GP Marama cross that is 8 months old. He is very tolerable and loves babies no matter what kind of baby it is....... big ole softy. Anyway We have babies born the other day goats and Jess has been ignoring her to follow the babies and lay wherever they lay down at. Moma goat is fine with Jess but dont like the pup Sara. Well mom goat tries to ram her and Sara dodges really fast or lucky for a pup as young as she is but when she does get butted it dont phase her a bit she dont even yelp she growls barks and bites at her. This is my delima I do not want her harrasing goats end of line. However I do not want to dicourging her desire to herd and hold a animal that is chalangine her. I had a cattle dog that was very good at this but he was worthless with goats and sheep because he would bloody there heels.  Any advice on how to go further. I want her to herd and she is to be outside away from the goats she is just small enough to go through the livestock wire rite now. She will eventually help me herd the goats when I go out for walks with them to let them graze during blackberry season and such along with Jess They mistly follow me where ever I go but I feel better if I have a way to make them go where they need to be.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 25, 2012)

That seems to be a really confusing mix of genetics for the poor girl. Maybe get a dog run or the like for her right now to keep her from the babies?  I really don't know what to tell ya....good luck


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 25, 2012)

on one had you have genetics that lack a prey drive....it's genes say "don't chase".  GPs are very low energy watchful dogs, which are completely unsuitable for herding.  Then you have genetics that say to round them up, which is controlled chasing.  Personally, I would not bother trying to make this dog into a herding dog.  Maybe watch and wait and see what happens with it, but I really doubt you are going to have much luck using this dog for herding.


----------

